# Decent morning



## hunter797 (Dec 16, 2012)

Killed 5 but only found these 3 unfortunately.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ballgroundhound (Dec 17, 2012)

Good deal


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats man!





Wait for it........wait for it........


----------



## Burritoboy (Dec 17, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm certain I hear it comin.........


----------



## thar31321 (Dec 17, 2012)

Getting closer........


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah its comming soon cause y'all know some people on here never loose birds!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## stringmusic (Dec 17, 2012)

hunter797 said:


> Yeah its comming soon cause y'all know some people on here never loose birds!



I lost a bird one time, so the next moring I killed one over the limit to make up for it.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 17, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I lost a bird one time, so the next moring I killed one over the limit to make up for it.



Wait...........???  You mean thats not how it works?? 
I thought that Possesion law was just rumour....


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 17, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I lost a bird one time, so the next moring I killed one over the limit to make up for it.


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 17, 2012)

hunter797 said:


> Yeah its comming soon cause y'all know some people on here never loose birds!



ill bite.

sure people lose birds. poor shot choices, poor dogs, no dog, laziness, and just bad luck. happens in all hunting. deer, turkey, ducks, etc. absolutely hate it when it happens but it happens. the problem i have with the thing is that people tell others about it. im ashamed if i dont recover a deer or duck. i dont want to tell a soul. its not the deer or ducks fault it wasnt recovered- but the hunters. im not sure if people feel its still ok to claim the bird for "numbers" or what. but if you didnt tote it out you didnt kill it. we should strive to make every possible effort to recover our game. dont get your panties in a wad this is just a personal opinion.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 17, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> ill bite.
> 
> sure people lose birds. poor shot choices, poor dogs, no dog, laziness, and just bad luck. happens in all hunting. deer, turkey, ducks, etc. absolutely hate it when it happens but it happens. the problem i have with the thing is that people tell others about it. im ashamed if i dont recover a deer or duck. i dont want to tell a soul. its not the deer or ducks fault it wasnt recovered- but the hunters. im not sure if people feel its still ok to claim the bird for "numbers" or what. but if you didnt tote it out you didnt kill it. we should strive to make every possible effort to recover our game. dont get your panties in a wad this is just a personal opinion.



You don't have to be a jerk about it. 

But yeah, what he said^


----------



## Triple BB (Dec 18, 2012)

you harvested 3. you supposedly killed 5...no one would have known you "Killed 5". So you brought that upon yourself. But honestly if you want to stop losing birds that you shoot, get yourself a dog!!


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 18, 2012)

Triple BB said:


> you harvested 3. you supposedly killed 5...no one would have known you "Killed 5". So you brought that upon yourself. But honestly if you want to stop losing birds that you shoot, get yourself a dog!!



I have a DOG actually! but where we are hunting there is no were for her to sit! Sorry we are not all great duck commanders like you


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds like a fair mornin`. What kind were the other two?


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like a fair mornin`. What kind were the other two?



Wood duck and greenwing.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 18, 2012)

hunter797 said:


> I have a DOG actually! but where we are hunting there is no were for her to sit! Sorry we are not all great duck commanders like you



http://stores.sportstand.net/StoreFront.bok

problem solved


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 18, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> http://stores.sportstand.net/StoreFront.bok
> 
> problem solved



Never seen the tall one. I have a short one for shallow water that is another brand. This may be worth the money. Thanks


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 18, 2012)

Worth every penny


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 18, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Worth every penny



Is it really light as it says?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Got any trees you can put the lower part of an ol climber in for your dog to sit on?


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 18, 2012)

Flaustin1 said:


> Got any trees you can put the lower part of an ol climber in for your dog to sit on?



Thats what i usually do but there isn't really any trees in the hole


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 18, 2012)

The Sportstand is fairly light. 10-12lbs. It has backpack type straps that make it easy to carry.


----------



## Burritoboy (Dec 19, 2012)

Just so that I am clear, you do know you just admitted to breaking the law right?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 19, 2012)

Burritoboy said:


> Just so that I am clear, you do know you just admitted to breaking the law right?



is that bad?


----------



## dukslayer10 (Dec 19, 2012)

Congrats man!! Just brush it off man some people on here just have to be "Those guys" sometimes. guess they have nothing better else to do than rag on other people!!


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 20, 2012)

Burritoboy said:


> Just so that I am clear, you do know you just admitted to breaking the law right?



Please tell me how??? i wanna here this


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 20, 2012)

dukslayer10 said:


> Congrats man!! Just brush it off man some people on here just have to be "Those guys" sometimes. guess they have nothing better else to do than rag on other people!!



Thanks man, i prechate it!


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 20, 2012)

hunter797 said:


> Please tell me how??? i wanna here this



if he was to assume it was just you hunting then by telling nic that the other 2 birds were a woody and a gwt you admitted to killing 4 woodies. that is 1 over the limit... most likely you were hunting with a buddy... but if you were not you were a law breaker. Just be mindful of what you post man... you obviously knew there would be backlash from posting about the loss of those 2 birds so why even post it at all. Like Vmarsh said... its something not to be proud of. Anyways... good hunt and sorry you couldnt find the other 2 birds.


----------



## bloodrunner23 (Dec 20, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> if he was to assume it was just you hunting then by telling nic that the other 2 birds were a woody and a gwt you admitted to killing 4 woodies. that is 1 over the limit... most likely you were hunting with a buddy... but if you were not you were a law breaker. Just be mindful of what you post man... you obviously knew there would be backlash from posting about the loss of those 2 birds so why even post it at all. Like Vmarsh said... its something not to be proud of. Anyways... good hunt and sorry you couldnt find the other 2 birds.




i never read anything about him being proud of not finding the other birds? Ohh thats right, thats your assumption.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok lets replace "proud of" with "not something you should want others to know about"... i personally hate when i lose a bird and yes it does happen to everyone.


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes i was hunting with a buddie so i was not breaking any rules at all, i know what I am doing when it comes to duck hunting seeing i have been doing it my whole life and the birds we lost was not anything a was pround of but it happens to all of us!


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 20, 2012)

hunter797 said:


> Yes i was hunting with a buddie so i was not breaking any rules at all, i know what I am doing when it comes to duck hunting seeing i have been doing it my whole life and the birds we lost was not anything a was pround of but it happens to all of us!



i figured you was with someone... and i know it happens... but you obviously know that people are gonna give you grief over it so just don't post about lost birds at all next time and spare the rest of the forum from having to see those people post negatively.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 22, 2012)

To me losing an animal whether it be a deer, duck, squirrel etc is part of it. Just like missing. I like to hear stories of others having the same "problems" I do.  Kinda like watching a hunting video and seeing someone miss. It happens and keeps it real.   

Good hunt Brandon, I know you're not happy about it, but don't be ashamed of admitting that you "missed", or lost an animal.  BTW when we gonna hit the lake?

And if losing an animal makes you feel "less of a person" then OK.  But to some folks they know it's gonna happen and don't really dwell on it to the point of feeling "less".  I hate it when "hunters" kill ducks and then leave certain species behind under a rock with gun shell piled on em. Low lifes to me.


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 22, 2012)

I want to go soon sure nuff, we need to hook up sometime!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 23, 2012)

Just let me know man.


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 23, 2012)

Pm me your number, and we will get up


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a dog. Its half lab & half america bulldog. If she can't find it and someone complains she bites them! She loves to hunt


----------

